# Assateague Island. What's hitting?



## es04567 (Jun 8, 2010)

I plan on going to Assateague Island this weekend, June 11-13 and was wondering what people have been catching and what to throw out. I've only fished Assateague once and was wondering what bait to use? Peelers? Bunker? Mullet? Any advice on how to best hook-up with a few would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Lately the remaining stripers have been taking peelers... however depending on their mood any bait may be the hot one at the time. Of course cut bunker will bring in the skates and doggies and bluefish. Show up armed with a few different baits to increase your chances.

Good Luck and tight lines


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Fish squid strips on a top and bottom rig 40-50 yards out and just into the wash. Caught kingfish and a nice flounder last weekend. Go long with bunker chunks and have some fun with the doggies. Caught an almost 3 foot sandbar shark last friday - that was a blast. Watch out for the flies though - they were murder on saturday. Good luck

Rich


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

There may be a few stripers still around. Best to take a smorgasbord of bait to target different fish. Of course, that means taking a few rods and reels too...

Bunker as mentioned will get you blues, doggies and skates along with the straggler striper...they're still there.

Peeler crab will also increase your chances of teasing a striper or a black drum to the hook.  You may want to get a couple (2) of sea clams for the drum. 

For the smaller stuff, bwfb or sand crabs.... 

Good luck!


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Bluefish, a few leftover stripers, sharks, skates, and I forgot what else. Go to Oysterbaytackle.com and read Sue Foster's fishing report, it gives you all the latest surf fishing info and the website also has good fishing info for all the species in the surf and bay. My best advice is to only use fresh or live bait and never frozen. Use fresh mullet or bunker for the blues and stripers, blues prefer mullet and stripers prefer bunker but will eat both baits. Stripers also love bloodworms. They're having good fishing for bluefish and shad off the oceanic pier at night.


----------



## Bluecat97 (May 4, 2010)

*Last Sunday...*

Fished for about five hours, just south of the first swimming area, three doggies and four skates

Tried clams, squid, and fresh and frozen sand crabs. All fish except for one skate took the frozen sand crabs, go figure. I brought those figuring I'd get the kids into some small fish if nothing else. One of the doggies was almost three feet long. 

Probably going to fish VA beach this Saturday night, Father-in-law coming into town to visit, figure I'll get the kids out for an afterdark adventure. Fish always seem bigger in the dark...


----------



## es04567 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the real good info guys. I said in my first post that I've only been here once, so now I'm wondering how far down the shore line I should go? I only know of one place to get on the shore which is by the Air Filling Station, right after the camp sites. The first time, I traveled less then a mile down the shore line, I think people refered to it as the "bullpen." I know that I have to read the shore line and everything, but how far down should I be from when you first enter onto the beach from the Air Filling Station? Is this the only entrace to the beach?


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Won't make to much difference how far down you go. Try to read the water and find a spot that looks fishy - clear water with a deep trough inside the bar, or an outsuck which is a passage between the bars where the water flows back out are good structure to look for. Last few times I went i was between 1-2 miles south of the OSV entrance. Sometimes its hard to read the water and find any structure but keep at it and each time you go it will be better. Good luck :beer:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Went down to AI yesterday AM to get my free Access pass (http://store.usgs.gov/pass/access.html) and talked to a couple of fisherman. They're still catching some stripers and blues. Watch out for the sections of the beach that are protected for piping plovers..

Sandcrab


----------

